# laproscopic resection of gastric mass



## mmoore (Sep 2, 2008)

What code is used for laparoscopic resection of gastric mass?  Please help


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 2, 2008)

Do you have a copy of the path report?  If not, I would wait to see what the mass is.


----------



## mmoore (Sep 2, 2008)

the mass is benign


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm coming up with an unlisted code--43659.


----------

